# What about the new Polaris RAZR



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

I went to check into buying a Polaris XP yesterday and the guy told me about the new RAZR that is coming out and showed me a brochure of it...Holy Colon Batman!!!!  I decided i might want to hold off on buying the XP till after the RAZR hits town...By then i will be in Iraq since i am leaving next month, but buying one from over there which is my intent...I do not have to pay sales tax!!!  Anyway, has anyone seen the pics of this thing yet???  If so, what do you think??


----------



## Dub

Looks like an 800cc Ranger.

That thang outa scoot!!!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

DUB...where did you find a pic of the RAZR??  I have been looking online for a bit now and have not found one...and the guy at the Polaris shop did not have an extra brochure...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Here is a pic i just found...That is a small box on back...I think you might be able to extend it easily...but a snow plow attachment will be hard to find and will have to be homemade...Polaris is not going to be selling one cause this machine is only got high gear...but is estimated to do 65 to 70 mph.


----------



## cpowel10

looks like some kind of desert racer, i think not having a low gear would hurt sales; but then again a lot of sport four wheelers dont have reverse, so it might sell well!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

I want to use it in Montana and in south texas so i am torn between this and the Polaris Ranger XP.  I would have more use for a machine with low range when it comes to plowing snow, but in South texas this RAZR is gonna be the hands down winner...  I will probably will still buy an Xp or a Arctic Cat Prowler, but i want to see what kind of hop up capabilities there is for this RAZR....


----------



## ponyboy

i would wait and not buy the first year  , let them get the bugs worked out .....


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

balvarik,  All the ones we have in the Aviation Brigade that we are getting brought in brand nbew right now are either Mules or Rangers and they are all Gas...Wish we had Diesel ones when we were over there in 2005 cause the Hemmits on the flight line had diesel in them whereas we had to go to the other side of the post for regular gas...Eating dust the WHOLE way!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

no place to put a deer


----------



## CMMG

The Razr is amazing!  A friend brought one out and it never got stuck.  It went everywhere.

Here are some photos...























Here is a link to the rest of the ride...(100+Photos--56k beware)
http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=593914


----------



## Jim Thompson

CMMG looks like a great ride for sure. where did you go?


----------



## CMMG

Jim Thompson said:


> CMMG looks like a great ride for sure. where did you go?



This is done on our property in central MO.

BTW, the low range was perfect for the up and down terrain.  Must get one soon!


----------



## T_LAND

them lights on top wont last long.. lol


----------



## Dub

Sweet pics.....just goes to show that the gals like guys with Polaris rides.

Belts or no....I'm keeping mine 'cause the chicks dig it !!!!


----------



## GAduck&goose

I wanted to revive this thread and see if any more folks have gotten one and have comments.  I heard it does have a low.  Is that true or false?


----------



## C Cape

It is true....The RZR's are awesome machines.


----------



## DeucesWild

Jim Thompson said:


> no place to put a deer





 I bought a Polaris Sportsman 500 when they came out in the mid 90's and held onto it till last year when I bought a 660 Rhino. I wanted to go with a Polaris Ranger but it was just to wide for alot of the places that I wanted to go. The Rhino is smaller than the Ranger and does what I need it to do. Plenty of room in the dump bed for gear and deer and I put a front rack on her for more hauling capacity. Yamaha has the engine governed so you can't get the full effect without tinkering with it. It still runs plenty fast when you open it up on the logging roads and they have tons of add on extras for them. I'm not bashing Polaris's cause If the Ranger had been a little narrower, I would have ended up with one instead of the Rhino but if your wanting a vehicle to both play and hunt out of, I would get something with a little more hauling capacity. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## willec

I've test drove a razr I like the unit just fine but it seems a little small in the bed and the cab area.  Thet are very cool but for work or hunting I like the ranger much better.  For play the razr is the way to go.


----------



## lockandload

Man, the razor is awesome.  Yes it does have a low gear, and I've only used it once.  The high gear has soooo much that you don't even need it.  I've taken it to Brimstone in Huntsville, TN, and it did better than any one else.  PS if you like good trails you might want to think about taken a trip there.


----------

